# Top Gear advert ....coming soon



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Weird, just seen an advert for Top Gear saying its coming soon on BBC2 - advert showed Clarkson, Hammond and May wearing dinner suits and driving 4x4's - can only assume its the last couple of episodes that were not shown a few months ago


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep, the trailers are on their website. No date yet, but says "soon".


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02t9dr0

I seen that too. It must be parts they had filmed prior to the end.

We'll just have the features and not the studio chat.

It's a bit odd that they've sacked the guy, but will still show the recordings to gain viewers and constant repeats on BBC3.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

He wasn't sacked remember...just his contract wasn't renewed. The others have expired too so fall into the same thing...I guess it was made and produced using BBC money whilst they were in contract.

I'm looking forward to this but even more so what the 3 of them are going to do now we know Hammond and may have turned down 4 million pound contracts!

Did you see Chris Evans is currently filming a top gear special....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Starbuck88 said:


> He wasn't sacked remember...just his contract wasn't renewed. The others have expired too so fall into the same thing...I guess it was made and produced using BBC money whilst they were in contract.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this but even more so what the 3 of them are going to do now we know Hammond and may have turned down 4 million pound contracts!
> 
> Did you see Chris Evans is currently filming a top gear special....


True about the contracts. It was more of the way it happened, but yeah, he wasn't sacked.

Didn't know about the Evans special.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

BBC has confirmed a TG special on Sunday 28th of June at 8 pm containing the parts from shows that didn't go to air!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What's the bet viewing figures are huge tomorrow night?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

They're trying to get the viewing figures up before they whack Chris Evans and God knows who else in rather than just forging ahead with the new one after everything's that's gone on


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

So what were everyone's thoughts on last nights episodes? Personally I thought it was pretty good, especially the second half. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what they do without the restrictions of the BBC.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought it was pretty good. A few right funny moments. 

The lack of studio banter was obviously a miss. 


Reading the BBC's news over the last few days, mass massacre in Tunisia, Greece on the verge of collapse and the biggest music festival in the world going on. 

Top read story? Top Gear. It was the top read story for various articles they put out. 

Whenever there is a TG story, it's always the biggest story on the BBC website. 

The interest is most certainly there. Let's see where both Chris Evans TG ends up going and what the other 3 end up doing. 

It may well end up offering us more quality car related TV.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking like ITV will be the new home for the three, and if things are to be believed then the show will run parallel with Top Gear at 8pm on Sunday.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kerr said:


> The interest is most certainly there. Let's see where both Chris Evans TG ends up going and what the other 3 end up doing.
> 
> It may well end up offering us more quality car related TV.


Well you'd like to hope that there could be room for two shows it would certainly be more interesting than whatever talent show reality rubbish that would be on the go.

Problem is there are too many slack jawed types who are going to boycott the new top gear purely because Clarkson had to move on even though it was entirely his own fault. Hopefully the BBC will try to ride out that storm and keep going with Top gear and Clarkson and his chums do something else worth watching as well.


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

It was pretty good but I can't help feel they where already struggling for ideas, no doubt about it has been great and I've enjoyed it but if I'm honest it was already starting to show its age as a format.

I think Chris Evans has a huge job on refreshing it and bringing something new in but he managed it with the Radio 2 breakfast show and there's no doubting he is a huge car fan so who knows?

It will never be top gear as we know it but I don't think that's a bad thing and we're still going to get Clarkson and co doing their thing on their new series. looking forward to them both!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd just like to go back to viewing a consumer program about cars - no holds barred on the price, off course. I used to enjoy finding out facts about cars, rather than some gibberish stuff about crashing caravans.

Maybe the 'new' show will bring back a bit of the old.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Who the hell wants to watch clarkson drive around in a ford focus desiel telling us how many MPGS it does and how much it costs to tax per year. Fifth gear is your program there or YouTube reviews. 

I for one do not tune in expecting consumer advice to be dished out and they jolly well know it too!

The incident aside, was a decent show and by far and away the best show on tele on Sunday evening. 

Also remeber whilst clowning around they are often in super exotic cars showing them off. Again if you'd rather a normal hatch there is another program for that!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I am truly sad to see the program go, as if I want to know about real world cars I have those places,,,, called,,,, dealers,,,, and youtube,,,

I loved the pantomime that was TopGear may it rest in peace, I will always think fondly of the sheer boyish funny stupidity that made my wife tut, and me roll with laughter.

The closing of the show was solid gold class! good on you Hamster and Captain Slow, the closing words were truly epic!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> Who the hell wants to watch clarkson drive around in a ford focus desiel telling us how many MPGS it does and how much it costs to tax per year. Fifth gear is your program there or YouTube reviews.
> 
> I for one do not tune in expecting consumer advice to be dished out and they jolly well know it too!
> 
> ...


Umm....I don't think Clarkson will be driving around in anything on the new Top Gear... :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> Umm....I don't think Clarkson will be driving around in anything on the new Top Gear...


I agree. But I'm pretty sure the vast majority of car enthusiasts will tune into his next show which will not be on the Beeb. Every cloud and all that


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I watched it last night.

I thought the SUV spot was very funny.

James May and Richard Hammond did appear quite ****ed off in their segments and it was sad to think that TopGear has ended the way I've grown up with it.

I remember seeing the first episode on TV when I was in Secondary school, I've done all my growing up and love of cars with TopGear with Clarkson, May and Hammond.

I hope they manage to refresh and revitalise whatever they do for their new show. I'm sure it's going to be great.


----------

